# Stundenplan mit Java



## Freddii (26. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab grade ein(ige) Probleme..

Und zwar hab ich die folgende Aufgabe. ( http://www.file-upload.net/download-1278516/UebungGDI.pdf.html )

Und ich weiß nicht wie ich anfangen soll.. Wir sind beim Thema  "Felder" und ich vermute, bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass es mit Felder gemacht werden soll. Nur ich weiß nicht wie ich Felder mit Strings und Zahlen machen soll. Wie viele Felder brauch ich also wie viele Dimensionen...

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Infos für mich  Ich will keine komplette Lösung sondern nur ein paar Hilfen 

Gruß
Freddii


----------



## geraldf (27. Nov 2008)

Möglichkeit:
Dimension 1: Wochentage
Dimension 2: Terminobjekt

Beste Grüße
Gerald


----------

